# 04 GTo Transmission and drivetain



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello Fellow Goat owners,

I believe that ours cars come with a t-56 transmission ? correct if am wrong. I was wondering how much horsepower will the stock transmission and drivetrain hold ? 500 - 600 ? Also where can i find a better transmission ?
I am planning to be in the 700 range ......thank you for the support , and here is a link for a good upgrade for the money, our cars make @ 290 to 300 dynoed. this will push you well over @ 450hp.

Trick Flow Specialties TFS-K306-485-460 - Trick Flow 485 HP GenX Top-End Engine Kits for GM LS1 - summitracing.com


----------

